# Supreme Leader Offspring?



## Lilyhead (24 February 2011)

Hi,

I've had my new horse about a month now, and he is proving to be a little superstar! 

He is by Supreme Leader, and I am just a bit curious on what his offspring are usually like etc, all I can find online is that he sadly died at 20 years old from a suspected heart attack, was irish and a decent national hunt horse. Has anyone come across any before? What were they like attitude wise etc? Mine is looking to be quite a genuine and honest little man, who only wants to please!

Any info would be lovely. 

Thanks


----------



## seabsicuit2 (24 February 2011)

Supreme Leader was one of the very best National Hunt racing sires and he was immensely popular as a stallion in his day! He has fathered some top class racehorses.
His offspring are usually dark bay with a lighter brown muzzle. Usually have a super temperment and are nice rides, and are very workmanlike rather than flashy. But yes totally genuine.


----------



## DRSsporthorses (24 February 2011)

Yes we have a mare by Supreme Leader. As mentioned before, she has a fabulous temperament, also dark brown, and is easy in every respect. She is 13 this year and is currently due to foal early in April to Lancelot (Voltaire/Nimmerdor).

Here is a link to her: http://www.sporthorsedata.com/d?z=7-3DH4&d=Supreme+Robin&x=33&y=7

The photo on sporthorse-data in no way does her justice. We had a gorgeous colt foal out of her season before last. We couldn't be happier with her! The Supreme Leaders are getting harder to come by. I know one ran at Badminton last year, but I know very little of that horse.

Justin Burke, who stands Mermus R in Galway also has one that he is using to breed showjumpers. I saw that mare last spring and she was very nice and had a lovely Mermus foal at her side.


----------



## hilly (24 February 2011)

DRSsporthorses said:



			I know one ran at Badminton last year, but I know very little of that horse.
		
Click to expand...

Lead The Way?  Super horse and Supreme Leader has top-class eventing bloodlines for anyone lucky enough to have one of his broodmare daughters.


----------



## LEC (24 February 2011)

I love Supreme Leaders - they for me are the ultimate TB sport horses. 

Lead the Way is the 4* eventer he is pure TB and also grade A Sjer.


----------



## Lilyhead (25 February 2011)

Thanks everyone! 

My boy is a grey, so obviously not following the trend of being bay! He's going to be 13 this year, and has been out of racing for a year - he really wasn't very good/fast!

Hoping to get him out doing some SJ, showing and working hunter this year - not really an eventing person, well not on my old horse!


----------



## DRSsporthorses (25 February 2011)

Here is another photo of our Supreme Leader mare (muddy unfortunately)! 







The foal at her side is the 2009 colt by VDL Arkansas. He's now two and we plan to sell him either this season or next as an eventing prospect. We know he can jump because he has cleared 2 four foot gates in the last couple weeks. He has all the blood and athleticism to be a super event horse.

Although she is due to foal a showjumping foal this spring, we are glad to hear the positive comments about Supreme Leader's breeding eventers as we are planning to cover her this season for an event foal.


----------



## Brenjack (25 February 2011)

i have a gelding by Supreme Leader, he's called Supreme Norman and is 21 this year so must have been one of Leader's earlier crops.

He is the most laid back boy I've ever come across and has a very good temperament.


----------



## seabsicuit2 (26 February 2011)

DRSsporthorses said:



			Here is another photo of our Supreme Leader mare (muddy unfortunately)! 







The foal at her side is the 2009 colt by VDL Arkansas. He's now two and we plan to sell him either this season or next as an eventing prospect. We know he can jump because he has cleared 2 four foot gates in the last couple weeks. He has all the blood and athleticism to be a super event horse.

Although she is due to foal a showjumping foal this spring, we are glad to hear the positive comments about Supreme Leader's breeding eventers as we are planning to cover her this season for an event foal.
		
Click to expand...

Are you planning on trying Royal Concorde for this year? That would be a super match!


----------



## wigum (26 February 2011)

I LOVE Supreme Leader horses. Fabulous temperament, really well put together and they jump. If you put her out on her own, our girl used to jump out over a hanging 5 bar gate for fun and trot back to the yard for some company.


----------



## DRSsporthorses (26 February 2011)

seabsicuit2 said:



			Are you planning on trying Royal Concorde for this year? That would be a super match!
		
Click to expand...

]

Yes, we are planning on Royal Concorde!


----------



## cally6008 (27 February 2011)

Supreme Leader had a total of 2729 progeny from 1989 to 2003 of which 213 progeny have performance records


----------



## seabsicuit2 (27 February 2011)

DRSPH- very exciting!

Cally- that doesnt surprise me, his pedigree is in the purple for showjumping/eventing. I'm sure that if so many of them hadnt been such good racehorses, a lot of them would have evented to a good level as well.
Anyway where do you find these stats?


----------



## cally6008 (27 February 2011)

I looked on NED at the reports section


----------



## KellyandMorgan (4 March 2012)

Hi, 

I have "See More Crystal" Morgan to me , he is also from Supreme leader he will be 13 this year and is also dark brown with the light brown muzzle hes stands at 17.2 and has just come off box rest after suffering a broken leg.

He has an amazing temprement, he dose not like to mix much with the herd just stays on the outside , dont know if anyone else's is like this, he always trys to please and is very good at dressage , ill try and get a picture of him on here when ive cracked how to use this lol ,

Kelly 

xxx


----------



## vixann (6 March 2012)

I had a lovely TB mare whose dam sire was supreme leader - took her to BYEH 4yo classes and finished in top half. Had a fab jump, lovely paces and really nice temperament.


----------



## Geema (22 March 2013)

I have a super broodmare by Supreme Leader, out of a Deep Run mare - who is absolutely true to type. We are not going to cover her this time as we have cut down, but would let somebody else if there is somebody looking for a mare with those bloodlines.


----------



## Charlie007 (23 March 2013)

I had a supreme leader grey mare a few years ago. Fabulous horse. Broken at 4 and was out hacking same week as first sat on, hunted, showjumped, team chased, dressage, competed in hunter classes and won. Was just the sweetest, kindest horse.


----------

